# Anyone have N scale ORIGINAL auto-train auto racks?



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

If you have Bachmann N scale auto racks in the original 1971-1981 auto-train red+white+purple paint scheme, I'm looking for 4 of the auto transporters, even if they are not in great shape, for an auto-train project. They show up on ebay from time to time, but there are not any right now. I know some people here must have them, many gathering dust I would imagine, or perhaps would be willing to part with them to finance a new project.

There are two good websites devoted to the original 1971-1981 auto-train in N scale, but nobody but Bachmann has ever made any models of it in N scale. There is lots of stuff available in HO scale, but somehow the N scale world seems to have been totally overlooked. That's just sad.

So, if anyone has the auto racks and might be willing to part with them, let me know. As this project of mine goes on, if it's a success, I'll post more info about the auto-train. A lot of people don't know its history. It was great in its day, but wrecks and under capitalization and legal liabilities did it in. Amtrak resurrected the service 2 years after the auto-train bankruptcy in 1983.


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

As long as we are on the subject, I'm looking at having N scale auto-train decals and custom paint done. I have found two sources willing to do the work at fair prices. If you are into the original auto-train red+white+purple paint scheme and are interested in sharing the "start up cost" of the custom work with me, let me know. Bachmann only made the full dome cars and auto transporters. They didn't make sleepers, diners, lounges, steam generators, cabooses, etc. The auto-train had a wide variety of equipment, and nobody makes any of it in the original paint scheme in N scale. A lot of the stuff isn't available exactly in any road name in N scale, but we can always get "close enough" with similar models as stand ins.

http://www.themetrains.com/auto-train-roster.htm


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Is this what you're looking for?*

Is this what you need?


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ha! Sorry not what you need...


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

Well, A for effort! These things seem to have become difficult to find. One pops up every once in a while on ebay, but not many. There are lots of dome cars available it seems, but none of the 75 foot auto racks. Pic attached.

I wish someone could help me find 3 or 4 because the only other real option is 3D printing, which requires someone to 3D draw the model (not cheap), followed by the actual 3D printing (moderate expense), followed by custom decals (moderate expense), followed by custom paint (a big expense). It could easily end up costing $125 per car at those prices. I'm not made of money. Apparently it in fact does NOT grow on trees.

You have to love a red and white train with purple trucks! Those crazy 1970's!

People who model CN also might be interested because they are the original designers and builders of the cars, which were really the first of their kind, before auto-train bought them used many years later.


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ha ha ha...and to think I actually rolled out of bed to take a picture of that thing! I was so excited about the thought of helping one of you - who's been so helpful to me with my son's passion! I hit hobby shops with my son all the time picking him up treats - I'll keep my eyes out for you. I don't think I've seen anything like that though. Good luck and God bless you


----------



## Againtrains (Mar 6, 2016)

I have a Trix Auto carrier missing one truck. I don't plan to use it.


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

I don't think Trix ever made anything in auto-train. A picture of what I need is posted 2 posts above. I think Bachmann is the only company that ever made them, and that was back in the 1970's.


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow, nobody? I guess:

a) Nobody has them, or
b) People have them and don't want to sell them, or
c) Nobody is reading

Oh well. I'll keep looking. If anyone has these let me know. 

I guess if I get just one, which is only a matter of time I guess, I could do the whole mold-and-cast bit to make some. That's an awful lot of work, especially since I have never resin cast anything before. I'd rather just find three or four.


----------



## spookshow (Jun 5, 2015)

After going through my old catalogs, it looks like those Bachmann 85' double-deck auto transporters were only available for a fairly short period of time (approximately 1976-1981), so they're probably pretty scarce at this point. Best I could suggest would be to keep an eye out on eBay - based on sold listings, it appears that they do show up every once in a while.

Cheers,
-Mark


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

Yes, they do show up from time to time on ebay. There have been a few since Jan 1, but none right now. Bachmann seems to have made a whole lot more of the dome cars than the box cars. Either that or people kept the dome cars and threw away the "less interesting" box cars. Auto-train went out of business in 1981, so I guess that's when Bachmann quit making them. Production began in 1975 I think. I remember when they hit hobby shops back then, along with red, white, and blue bicentennial locomotives about the same time for the 1976 bicentennial. Gee that seems like a long time ago. Never get old. I find it amusing that Bachmann mislabeled these cars. They were not 85 feet. They were 75 feet. They were built by CN in 1956. They were huge for their time at 75 feet long.


----------



## spookshow (Jun 5, 2015)

Yeah, well, whatever. You ain't gonna find 'em here buddy.


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

Maybe not, but it was worth trying anyway. I'll keep looking.


----------



## Againtrains (Mar 6, 2016)

Here is photos of what I have.

























As you can see it is Trix


----------



## spookshow (Jun 5, 2015)

Not the prototype or roadname he's looking for. This is the one he wants -










Cheers,
-Mark


----------

